# Sirius radio...effective fm reciever distance?



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Anyone ever played around with how far away the head unit can be from the radio? I am curious to try it someday.......my thinking started because of a party we are having this weekend, it would be nice to be able to tune in a reciever for back yard use from about 6ft away even when plugged into the Envoy, does anyone know if its possible?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't see why it wouldn't work... FM signals travel a pretty good distance, although the actual wattage transmitting with these portables is probably only . (point) something. :huh: I am thinking 6' would not be an issue. Let's us know how it works out. We have an XM unit like this in one of our vehicles that plays via the FM channels.


----------

